# Fun plans



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Maybe time for a positive question...

Does anyone have any plans for the holiday weekend?

I get to have my two girls on Monday and we are going to go to a parade and then getting together with some close friends for a cookout.

Anyone trying to make new traditions? My old one of the kids and wives going to the pool while the guys golf was destroyed by the divorce. Maybe the new one is parades and cook outs.

Take care,

Shoeguy


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hosting a work-related party today & a luau-themed Memorial Day BBQ this weekend


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Going to my first sci fi/fantasy/geek convention. I may enter the costume contest on Saturday night, and I'm entering an 'embellished bra' contest (hopefully -- have to turn it in tonight and it's not _quite_ done!) -- luckily I won't have to wear it.  They have some kid activities, too, so I'll be bringing DS with on Sunday when they also have a BBQ. But mostly, it's a mostly ME weekend.  I'm hoping to meet some fun new friends.

ETA: I realized this same convention marks a milestone for me. Last year, STBXH broke a date with me to photograph the costume contest...made a deal to come right back home if it was lame...and instead went out with friends, got high and stayed out til 4 a.m. His mom was visiting from out of state then, too. I woke up Memorial Day morning and told him that was it. I was done. Whoever found a place first was moving out. That was me. 

So, it's sort of like Independence Day weekend for me, too!


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Have an appt for some seriously needed:




RETAIL THERAPY!!!


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm having daddy-daughter time tonight with my middle child then we all go to the beach tomorrow. The YMCA outdoor pool on Sunday after church and probably the beach again on Monday. 

Also don't forget the men and women who died for our country this weeked as that is what it is all about. Please include a prayer for our fallen at your cookouts and gatherings.


----------



## momtoboys (Apr 22, 2012)

Tomorrow we are going to a pool party/cook out. Sunday my kids and i are going to pick strawberries, then sunday night we are going to my uncles to make smores. Then Monday we are going to the zoo


----------

